# Trivia 6/28



## luckytrim (Jun 28, 2019)

trivia 6/28
DID YOU KNOW ...
In the Middle Ages, Astrological charts were worn around the  physician's
waist along with a guidebook of diagnosis and  treatments.


1. Literary Opening lines;
"Sing, O goddess, the anger of Achilles son of Peleus, that  brought
countless ills upon the Achaeans." Which book starts with this  line?
2. do you recall the more formal name of ALF, the E.T.  ?
3. Where does a patronymic name come from?
4. Which two countries are separated by the River Tweed  ?
5. Which nation is known as the birthplace of vuvuzelas  ?
  a. - Brazil
  b. - Argentina
  c. - South Africa
  d. - Italy
6. Fill in the Blank ;
Bouillabaisse is a fish soup only to be made with fish found  near the city 
of __________ , France .
7. Who was Gomer Pyle's cousin?
8. Back in the Stoned Age, what Band was "Glad All Over"  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
If I could drive my car straight up at 60 MPH, I would enter  outer space in
about two hours.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1.  "The Iliad"
2. Gordon Shumway
3.  Father or grandfather's given name
4. England and Scotland
5. - c
6.  Marseilles
7. Goober
8. the Dave Clark Five

CRAP !!
The shortest distance between Earth and space is about 62  miles (100
kilometers) straight up, which by general accord is where the  planet's
boundary ends and suborbital space begins.
So, that's a little over an hour to enter space.


----------

